# Security camera recommendations



## miltimj

_(Sorry for the cross-post.. I realized it probably fits better here than A/V distribution..)_


I'm looking for advice in my first foray into security cameras and DVRs. Here are my requirements:

- Two baby monitors (separate rooms, close range, night vision required, color is a plus but not absolutely required.. or is this standard nowadays?)

- Two outside cameras.. range needed from 5 ft - 50 ft, w/night vision.. not extremely picky on the quality here, either.. basically best value (cost/performance)

- If it's wireless, I want it to be secure.. not like those stupid baby monitors that have two unsecured wireless channels. I have absolutely no problem running wires if necessary, especially Cat-5, since I'm running all of that through the house anyway. I generally prefer wired over wireless for almost everything.

- Definitely want a DVR, and ideally something that will plug into my PC (e.g. PCI card) that can make use of my existing CPU and hard drives, of which I have plenty. If it makes much more sense to get a device that's standalone and interfaces with a PC (or via IP), so be it.. but would really like the storage to be on the PC (cost/security/manageability). Ideally runs on Win7 x64, but if I need to run a little box for this, I've got the hardware, etc.

- Viewable via the Internet, but that's a given for all of them since they need to be stored on a hard drive (I can RDP to my home machine worst case)

- Cost is a factor, but will pay more if there's a significant benefit


Now my questions:

- Has anyone tried Monoprice's line of security cameras ? They look like good specs for the buck (as with almost anything from them). Something like this one . It's not even obvious to me the connector it uses.. I'm guessing BNC off the back. Speaking of..

- Is it worth it to get coax anymore, or just use IP-based? Do the IP based cameras only do JPEG captures and you have to run it through a program to generate video?

- Are there cheap PCI solutions available to solve the DVR requirement? Has anyone used something like this ? It's possible to mix and match CCTV cameras with DVRs that talk on coax (not IP), right?


Thanks much for any enlightenment on this.. I've tried to find some basic recommendations on the current state of security camera tech but haven't really.. it's mostly people just reselling of equipment.


----------



## thomasamiller

I've been researching security cameras and dvr's for a long time... it is quite bewildering because there are literally thousands of options. It boggles the mind doesn't it?


If you are extremely budget conscious I'd just get an all in one bundle from Costco... can't go wrong at that price.


I was looking for a megapixel IP camera system and settled on the 209mfd from Axis and currently evaluating the Exacq NVR which seems to handle multiple HD cameras better than most NVRs on the market.


If you'd like to be confused more, I suggest http://www.cctvforum.com/viewforum.p...272e773c9ee766 where most security camera nerds hang out.


----------



## miltimj

Thanks for the response, Thomas. Yikes! That's some serious cash for a "nice to have" component.. I'm not trying to secure my business, or even my house.. just have basic day/night vision capability with reasonable resolution like a $30 webcam on your laptop does (other than the night part). If it dumps frames to a computer, that's fine - I can process them later with open source apps.


I'll look into the Costco bundles.. I hope they have some kind of PC-connectivity. Thanks again for the help.. that forum is crazy in-depth with some good commercial gear.


----------



## bb80301

I just installed a $37 Monoprice camera (product 6637 on the page linked above) to replace a color bullet camera that had failed (after about 10 yrs of continuous use outdoors). The quality of the Monoprice camera is very good - considerably better than the one that it replaced (which cost $200 originally).


I also just installed a Monoprice 4 channel security DVR system. Again, an awesome product & unbelievable value.


BB


----------



## miltimj

Great info, thanks BB! I hope it's not too much to ask, but do you happen to have night/day screenshots of the camera? Which DVR did you get, and can it save to an MPEG file?


I'd really like to have remote view on my phone if possible, which seems to be a reasonable expectation with something like the free TinyDVR Android app (though perhaps need to all be IP cameras?)


Thanks again for your feedback.. I wish there were more reviews on those Monoprice cameras on their site..


----------



## bb80301

Hi, Tim


The DVR that I got is the Monoprice 4 channel without DVD-R (the least expensive one). It records in H.264, not MPEG. I set it to record at full resolution / full time, and it seems to be able to hold approx. 30 days of video for my 3 cameras on a 1TB drive (which I put in myself). It just came out very recently, which is why there aren't any reviews up. You can run it either from a video output on the unit (VGA or composite) using a mouse-based interface, or over the network (either local or over the internet). The network interface uses either a PC-based stand-alone application or a web browser-based application. The web browser interface requires an active-x program -- which is a bit tricky to install and only works under Microsoft Internet Explorer.


I'm not sure what the prospects would be for being able to access the video using a phone. My bet is that it would be difficult, if not impossible, using the current available interfaces.


I'm not sure how I'd do a screenshot for you, but I'll think about how it might be done.


Best

bb


----------



## miltimj

Very cool.. do you know if you can transfer the video off of the drive somehow, or is it purely accessed via the web page? I'm not sure of your technical knowledge, but do you know if you can login to the embedded linux OS and make any changes to provide connectivity? The more options in this regard, the more likely it is I can get it working to the phone (as well as other things like offsite backup).


I was thinking perhaps the video quality would be able to be seen via the web server from your computer, which you could screenshot. I'm a bit concerned with the review I just saw on the 6655 DVR that says the picture quality is poor when going through the DVR as opposed to directly connecting the camera.. did you experience this as well?


Again, thanks for your insight!


----------



## ckellyusa

I haven't made any purchases yet, but I wired my house for IP Cameras. IP cameras while expensive seemed like the best option for me. I wanted to use a simi normal computer to control and record everything and I only wanted to run one cable. So all the cameras I'll be choosing will be IP and have PoE (Power over Ethernet).


Also, get the new G25 series from Panasonic and it'll display the camera directly on your TV (with some caveats)


----------



## miltimj

So I've found another decent PCI (express in this case) option: Q-See QSDT4PCRC 4 Channel H.264 PCI DVR Card 


$80 for a 4-port H.264 card you can throw in your computer sounds like a great deal.. there's an 8-port option for $130 as well.


As for the single cable, I've seen (non-IP) cameras that have a single cable that just contain both power and RG-59, and you just hook the power up at the DVR-side. Not as ideal as PoE, for sure, but much cheaper. There are (of course) others that have the power as a separate AC adapter which would be good for my baby monitor situation where I'm going to have coax run to the room along with UTP (standard low voltage runs to each room), and don't need special two-wire cables for those.


So now I've found some components in my price range.. the Costco idea sparked some good ideas into researching the components used in the packages. I now need to decide between the PCI card in a separate computer, our existing desktop (that stays on all the time), or the standalone DVR. There are pros/cons with each option, of course. I'll probably go the cheapo route and get the above 4-port card (you can combine 1,2, or 4 of those cards in one PC) in our current desktop and separate it out to a different computer if necessary some day.


Then I need to find cameras that work for the special purposes I'll use them for.


----------



## Lee L

I have been looking at the same thing and found this. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...212&CatId=4445 


Its h.264 and has four cameras with a 500 gig drive preinstalled. ALso it is set up to be viewable from any PC, iPhone or other 3g capable phones. I just can;t figure out if the cameras are any good.


----------



## bb80301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/18542503
> 
> 
> Very cool.. do you know if you can transfer the video off of the drive somehow, or is it purely accessed via the web page? I'm not sure of your technical knowledge, but do you know if you can login to the embedded linux OS and make any changes to provide connectivity? The more options in this regard, the more likely it is I can get it working to the phone (as well as other things like offsite backup).
> 
> 
> I was thinking perhaps the video quality would be able to be seen via the web server from your computer, which you could screenshot. I'm a bit concerned with the review I just saw on the 6655 DVR that says the picture quality is poor when going through the DVR as opposed to directly connecting the camera.. did you experience this as well?
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for your insight!



There is a function to export the video for a given camera or group of cameras for a given time interval. When I tried it, it created a ".vid" file with the video and two other files (I think with indexing info). I haven't figured out how to view those files yet. If anyone knows, please post.


Regarding quality, it looks reasonably clear to me in real-time -- however when I tried to export a frame capture, it came out pretty pixelated. I'm still not sure how good/bad it is overall.


Regarding ability to get at the device to bypass the interface and (i.e. log in via Linux), I don't know. So far, I've just used it as an appliance. Again, I'd be interested in what others have found out.


bb


----------



## miltimj

Lee, from what I've seen in my research, the bundled ones don't have very good cameras - so I'm planning on adding cameras that I select after deciding on standalone DVR or PCI card. Another reason to buy separately is that most of us probably have different requirements for each camera location (lens sizes, night/day, resolution, etc).


bb, that sounds like some decent basic functionality.. have you tried renaming to mpg, etc? Or just opening straight in WMP and seeing if it finds anything? I found this basic information on H.264.


----------



## thepainter

Would love to hear feedback on the Monoprice cameras. If it's as good as the cables and accessories I have gotten from them for the price I think I might be in.


Paul


----------



## gluc0se

I too am interested in the monoprice camera's and the 4 channel DVR. It almost looks to good to be true. I would love a screenshot of the interface. If you just press the PrtScn button and open up paint and paste. Then save as a .jpg and then upload it to photobucket and post it here. That would be awesome!


----------



## bb80301

Here's a screencap that shows the interface of the Monoprice DVR. The camera marked "driveway" is the low-end (12 LED) camera that I bought at Monoprice when I bought the DVR a few weeks ago.


Hope this helps!

BB


----------



## miltimj

Awesome, thanks BB! Any chance you could back it up to a night shot to show NV capabilities? Thanks again!


----------



## bb80301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/18628361
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks BB! Any chance you could back it up to a night shot to show NV capabilities? Thanks again!



Here's what the driveway cam looked like last night at midnight. Sorry, but it's not much to see. It's Monoprice's 12 LED model, so it has very little nightvision capability. Furthermore, the camera is mounted something like 12 ft up and is pointed at a cement driveway. I actually wanted a camera with no nightvision - which is why I selected this one (12 LED is the fewest that Monoprice offers).


On the bright side, it did stop raining since the previous screencap posted above.


BB


----------



## Neurorad

Your driveway looks nicer in the rain.










Thanks for sharing, really is helpful. You should consider a motion sensor for your driveway floodlights.


----------



## miltimj

Thanks for that - I wonder what would be the best for an indoor baby cam with minimal light..? Does anyone have any cheap CATV cams that are decent for that?


----------



## chitoko

Hi bb80301,


I am also interested in the monoprice cameras. The quality looks pretty decent for the price and I intend to try one of the slightly more expensive cameras in hopes the night vision and overall quality is a bit better than my current setup.


My current cheapo lorex bundled bullet cams (from costco) uses a long twinned bnc/power cable to provide video feed and power. I cannot find a similar cable on monoprice, so how did you solve providing power to "far from a power outlet" areas?


I am guessing the camera has a bnc and power connector? I will just need to buy the appropriate power adapter and bnc cable?


Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## AceCannon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chitoko* /forum/post/18631168
> 
> 
> My current cheapo lorex bundled bullet cams (from costco) uses a long twinned bnc/power cable to provide video feed and power. I cannot find a similar cable on monoprice, so how did you solve providing power to "far from a power outlet" areas?
> 
> 
> I am guessing the camera has a bnc and power connector? I will just need to buy the appropriate power adapter and bnc cable?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



Ebay has baluns that will do video, audio, and power over a single cat5.


Try this link .


----------



## bb80301

Each of the camera locations has coax w/ BNC connector and a power cable with what seems to be a standard DC power plug connector. The cables all go down into the basement, with video split & going into the DVR and a modulator that distributes over TV channels in real time. The power to the cameras is provided by a 12v power supply, also in the basement.


BB


----------



## chitoko

Acecannon and bb80301,


Thank you very much for the info!


I had no idea you could use a cat5 cable and a balun. My lorex package came with a specialized paired wire. Looking at monoprice's prices and now knowing I can use a simple cat5 cable... it almost makes me cry at how much I've spent on the lorex bundles (I got 2 on special - but still so expensive!). They work, are decent, and I don't have the headache of remembering to record as with my super old vhs system lol! , but I need to upgrade a couple cameras to get suitable "face" shots at eye level. I have a feeling I could have spent the same amount and gotten better quality cameras from monoprice. We will see...


I have a small business, and just yesterday got hit with another fake $100, among other things. *sigh* (it's getting pretty bad lately)


Your advices are very much appreciated!


----------



## miltimj

chitoko, the cables are generally called an "RG-59 with 18/2 siamese cable", and I've seen them for around $100 for 500 ft online.


You might consider rejecting any bills over $50 at your business and/or record their driver's license #, etc, in order to use it. I'd consider that reasonable if I were at a small business.


----------



## miltimj

Let me extend a blanket request for everyone who ends up getting any of these Monoprice security cameras..

*Please post screenshots of daytime and night vision use, and which Monoprice ID# it's from!* (Like BB already has)


That should help in our decision making.. thanks everyone!


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AceCannon* /forum/post/18631602
> 
> 
> Ebay has baluns that will do video, audio, and power over a single cat5.
> 
> 
> Try this link .



Thanks for the link! Do you know if all of these power plugs are the same? That would be slick if all of these are plug 'n play..


----------



## gluc0se

BB, That monoprice camera you have with the 12 IR LEDs. Could I mount that under my eve of the house? I wouldn't want this to hang upside down because of the weather shield or do you think the DVR software could flip my picture and it wouldn't matter much under the eve?


Thanks


----------



## bb80301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gluc0se* /forum/post/18658181
> 
> 
> BB, That monoprice camera you have with the 12 IR LEDs. Could I mount that under my eve of the house? I wouldn't want this to hang upside down because of the weather shield or do you think the DVR software could flip my picture and it wouldn't matter much under the eve?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes. That's how mine is mounted. It's on a ball joint that rotates 360 degrees. The weather shield snaps on either direction, so that's no problem.


Best

BB


----------



## chitoko

What a week, bleh! Among other silly & weird things, the same guy who passed the fake came in again. Police are now involved. The problem was my employee KNEW the guy somewhat and this guy took advantage of that (talked her up and she didn't bother looking at it closely *sigh*) I just can't believe the guy had the gall to come back! /end of rant










Anyway, I did order one of the cameras (6640) and once it comes in, I will test and post pics so others can be informed. Don't ask me why I chose that camera, I just went for mid-price hoping I get a better quality picture than I currently have. Also, I am in Canada, so I expect it will take some time to arrive. It should be interesting to see how my cheapo lorex cams compare.


miltimj, great idea on the blanket request! I hope more people find this thread so we can get a better idea on which camera is best for which situation and price point.


----------



## AnthemAVM

I wish someone made a cheap network camera?


----------



## thomasamiller

according to the cctvforum, the Foscam network cameras are the best of the "cheap ip cams". It seems a lot of pro installers use them for budget installs.
http://www.google.com/products?q=foscam+&hl=en&aq=f


----------



## Adidas4275

this is what I bought for my front door... should be here soon

Vivotek IP7330
http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CDcQ8wIwAg# 


I got it for under $200, but that was a great deal from a local seller


----------



## MarkGilmore

Look at TrendNet (~$100) and Axis (~$200).

Why record if nothing is happening ?

This feature also allows software (such as ours)

to notify you when something happens.

Regards,

Mark Gilmore
http://OmnipotenceSoftware.com


----------



## JSmith856

Panasonic IP are the best. We are a dealer.


----------



## chitoko

Hi, so the camera from monoprice arrived on Tuesday. I only had a little time late tonight to do a quick compare. I have only done some night pics out a window on the second floor onto a street. The monoprice is definitely giving slightly better quality over the lorex. First pic is monoprice #6640 (Model MDP-T671HFI-30). Second pic is a lorex (Model MC6940).


The Monoprice cam is quite a bit bigger than the lorex! Roughly double the length, and it does feel quite solid. So far I am pleased, I just wanted a slightly better quality camera to take better "id" shots should anything happen (hopefully I won't need em though!).

Attachment 177122 

Attachment 177123 


*edit* I forgot to mention in case anyone cares, the stills are from the lorex dvr on MEDIUM quality (3 out of 5), after porting a quicktime backup file onto a usb key. Then I had to do a prt scr to capture the pic. Oddly, when I do playback directly from the dvr, the pics are not as good as the quicktime playback file. I'm sure there is an easier way to get the stills, but whatever, lol.


----------



## chitoko

Here are a couple of daytime pics, tried to get similar shots.

First is the monoprice, second is the lorex.


----------



## Neurorad

Not sure if either of those cameras would be able to make a positive ID on a person in the parking lot.


Can you try taking a pic of a person, standing down there?


Can you mount the camera on the outside of the house, as a deterrent?


----------



## chitoko

Oh no! I don't mean to use the cameras in this position. I will be using them indoors for close up shots, probably as people enter and leave the front doors in a discreet position. My current cams are at a ceiling position looking down (~45deg angle?) which is so useless in recognition, but shows their clothes and actions decently. The current cam in that position is actually an old handycam? that is just too big to mount at eye level without being an eyesore







.


I figure I just need 1 decent cam in the right position to get a face recognition shot in the event something happens and the police need it. It should also help in case I have a suspicious customer the other employees should keep an eye on. The other low quality cams are good enough to record their actions.


I only did those outdoor shots to help give others an idea of their quality. I don't think anyone will volunteer to model and I feel weird posting those sort of pics up anyway, lol.


Indoors, at close distance, the lorex is decent. I think the recording capability of the dvr has a significant role in the quality of the picture though, but I don't know to what degree?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSmith856* /forum/post/18723157
> 
> 
> Panasonic IP are the best. We are a dealer.



Would you care to share a list of attributes / features that support this statement?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Docism

For about $500.00 you can get 4 cameras and a DVR (including a built-in 500GB hard drive) from Amazon .


Defender SN500-4CH-002 Feature-rich 4 Channel H.264 DVR Security System with Smart Phone Access and 4 Indoor/Outdoor Hi-Res CCD Night Vision Cameras.


2 left at the time of this post.


I've been researching DVR's for the last month or so to upgrade my current system. I was suppressed to find this one that included a 500 gb HD and 4 cameras. It looked like it got good reviews too.


----------



## AceCannon

has 4-chan DVR's for $220, cameras from $26 to $220.


They also stock 8 and 16 chan DVR's. There are no reviews on their website as of yet.


----------



## Docism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AceCannon* /forum/post/18740237
> 
> 
> has 4-chan DVR's for $220, cameras from $26 to $220.
> 
> 
> They also stock 8 and 16 chan DVR's. There are no reviews on their website as of yet.



4-chan DVR's for $151.80 this is the best deal Ive seen. Does anyone know if they are any good?


----------



## chitoko

Docism, I believe bb80301 posted a pic from one of the monoprice dvrs earlier.


The user interface definitely looks a lot better than the lorex I have. I am quite annoyed that the lorex will only connect to a large lcd (will not work the small old lcd which I had collecting dust, grr!). It looks like the monoprice dvr allows you output to more options easily? Too bad I already have the lorex, otherwise I would have tried the monoprice







.


Anyway, keep in mind the monoprice dvr does not seem to come with a harddrive, so you will have to factor in that cost?


----------



## syner

can anyone post the manual for monoprice


----------



## Docism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chitoko* /forum/post/18743673
> 
> 
> Docism, I believe bb80301 posted a pic from one of the monoprice dvrs earlier.
> 
> 
> The user interface definitely looks a lot better than the lorex I have. I am quite annoyed that the lorex will only connect to a large lcd (will not work the small old lcd which I had collecting dust, grr!). It looks like the monoprice dvr allows you output to more options easily? Too bad I already have the lorex, otherwise I would have tried the monoprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Anyway, keep in mind the monoprice dvr does not seem to come with a harddrive, so you will have to factor in that cost?



Thanks chitoko - Even without the required hard drive the Monoprice DVR's are a good deal (If they do everything they claim) Most sellers will void any guaranty or warranty if you use your own hard drive or crack the case to upgrade an existing hard drive. I emailed Monoprice to verify.


> Quote:
> Thanks for contacting Monoprice. In regards to your inquiry, actually you are supposed to use your own hard drive. Though it is recommended to use a Western digital and Seagate brand HDD. It does not void the warranty by installing your own hard drive, just please try to use those types.


----------



## bb80301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syner* /forum/post/18745511
> 
> 
> can anyone post the manual for monoprice



I have PDFs of the quick start guide (1MB) and manual (10MB). They're too big to post here, but if you PM me, I'll post them on yousendit.com and pm the link.


BB


----------



## chitoko

Docism, yeah, harddrives are getting cheap now and even with my lorex edge at 320gb, it will only hold about 4-5 days of 4channel video (2 at high quality, 2 at medium). I am seriously thinking about cracking it open and installing a bigger drive in the future. I think you will definitely save money with the monoprice route rather than be stuck like me trying to "upgrade" all the inferior parts as you go along, lol!


Some random thoughts in case it helps anyone:

1. I like the standalone dvr idea, don't really need to worry about downtime, quiet.

2. Box kits are evil, will make you want to upgrade later, lol! Great for the first timer, or person who needs a system asap (me!).

3. I wouldn't count on service support even with a kit, especially from lorex, so I think it's better to put together your own system if you study and do your research. Was never able to actually get anyone on the phone. Box said hooks up to any lcd, but no where does it mention it requires a MINIMUM resolution which my 15"? doesn't qualify







. Took me a long time to figure out *sigh*. Btw, even the lorex mouse is so cheap, it's already flaking out a bit.

4. Get the biggest hd you can, it's so convenient having more days at higher quality.

5. Check the video outputs on the dvr, unfortunately mine only outputs vga which might be a limitation for some.

6. I wish I knew about the whole cat5 balun thing!!! I thought I was getting a great deal with the long cables in the kit because they were so specialized looking, but NOPE! Cheaper to order balun from ie. dx and get the cat5 from mono! (dunno if mono has the balun?) I can totally foresee having to rerun the cheapy cable I got because it's so thin. I already suspect not very good shielding because one pic has a bit of "interference". Personally I'd rather have wired because using the microwave garbled images when I tried an old wireless babycam.


On another note, I just came across this deal on rfd (deals for Canadians).
http://www.amazon.ca/Microsoft-LifeC.../dp/B002J1G4K8 


I prefer having the standalone dvr for my situation, but for the more technically savvy, it might be possible to use the above cam with yawcaw? Never tried it myself, but I think the pic would be pretty good and fairly budget conscious? If anyone knows how to "modify" a webcam to be a security cam, please post! I'm assuming this thing is usb out?


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chitoko* /forum/post/18752533
> 
> 
> If anyone knows how to "modify" a webcam to be a security cam, please post! I'm assuming this thing is usb out?



I'm starting to wonder if USB baluns + Cat-5e + webcam might be the way to go for daytime use where you want higher resolution.. could be very cheap, but not sure about the max cable distance.. anyone tried this?


----------



## justinm0424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/18752741
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if USB baluns + Cat-5e + webcam might be the way to go for daytime use where you want higher resolution.. could be very cheap, but not sure about the max cable distance.. anyone tried this?



Something like this would work pretty well. Says max 150ft over cat5.
http://www.buy.com/prod/usb-cat-5-5e...211080714.html 


I'm just starting to look into security cameras is there any decent software that records from webcams? Wouldn't this be cheaper/easier to use a standard pc with enough usb ports for cameras then you could record to the builtin drive and have web access to the cameras. For now I only need 1 camera out the window for monitoring my garage/motorcycle and my pc's only15ft away.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justinm0424* /forum/post/18752773
> 
> 
> Something like this would work pretty well. Says max 150ft over cat5.
> http://www.buy.com/prod/usb-cat-5-5e...211080714.html
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to look into security cameras is there any decent software that records from webcams? Wouldn't this be cheaper/easier to use a standard pc with enough usb ports for cameras then you could record to the builtin drive and have web access to the cameras. For now I only need 1 camera out the window for monitoring my garage/motorcycle and my pc's only15ft away.



Argus DVR Software will record from web cams, USB cams, and CCTV cams. It is $98 for up to four cameras, so may be a little steep for your needs?


----------



## giomania

I have just started researching cameras and NVR software for a DIY "IP security system". I prefer wired over wireless, as I have ethernet throughout my house.


For the exterior cameras, I was thinking to use wired Power over Ethernet (PoE) cameras for the exterior locations, as they would be mounted under the roof eaves. I can run Cat 5 through my attic into the master bedroom closet fairly easily, and connect the cameras to a PoE router. Alternatively, I could use the regular switch I have in that room and separate PoE adapters; some of the Panasonic cameras come with these units. Perhaps all this is more trouble than it is worth and wireless would be easier?


For the interior cameras, I do not need PoE, as I have power near the ethernet drops, but PoE would make for a cleaner installation.


Below is some preliminary information on my research thus far. Sorry about the formatting, but I have attached the MS Word doc I am using to consolidate information, if anyone finds it useful.


IP PoE Cameras (for exterior)

Panasonic BL-C140A (proprietary PoE)\tOutdoor MPEG-4 Network Camera\t (Silver)\t\t$186\tFeatures: Z, NV (3.00 Lux), MD, IP v4/v6,

Panasonic BB-HCM531A (PoE 802.3af)\tOutdoor Pan/Tilt PoE Security Network Camera\t$560\tFeatures: PT, NV (0.09 Lux), MD, IP v4/v6




IP Cameras (for interior)

Foscam cam0011 \t\t\tWireless IP Camera\t\t\t\t$90\tFeatures: PT, NV (0.5 Lux), 2-way audio, 640x480

Panasonic BL-C101A (proprietary PoE)\tFixed MPEG-4 Network Camera (White)\t\t$112\tFeatures: NV (3.00 Lux), IP v4/v6

Panasonic BL-C210A (proprietary PoE)\tInternet Security Camera (Silver)\t\t\t$169\tFeatures: PTZ(3x), NV (3.00 Lux), MD, HD, SD, 640x480

Panasonic BB-HCM511A (PoE 802.3af) \tNetwork camera with two-way audio (Silver)\t$360\tFeatures: PTZ, NV (0.09 Lux), MD, IP v4/v6, 2-way audio



I hope this helps someone, and jump in with comments / questions!


Mark

 

IP Security System Info.doc 42.5k . file


----------



## ckellyusa

^Your information is a lot of what I was thinking about doing. When do you plan to purchase and have you found any deals, you know, getting them a lot cheaper, lol.?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckellyusa* /forum/post/18756705
> 
> 
> ^Your information is a lot of what I was thinking about doing. When do you plan to purchase and have you found any deals, you know, getting them a lot cheaper, lol.?



Well, once I decide on which camera's for the various applications, then I will start price-hunting! One of the big factors I always consider is that time IS money.


Basically, I would rather pay more for a camera and software that is easy to set up and will work consistenly than to save money and pull my hair out for hours trying to get something to work. I am gone 12 hours a day at work, and the weekends are precious time for family; I have two small children (3 & 5 years old).


YMMV


Mark


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justinm0424* /forum/post/18752773
> 
> 
> Something like this would work pretty well. Says max 150ft over cat5.
> http://www.buy.com/prod/usb-cat-5-5e...211080714.html
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to look into security cameras is there any decent software that records from webcams? Wouldn't this be cheaper/easier to use a standard pc with enough usb ports for cameras then you could record to the builtin drive and have web access to the cameras. For now I only need 1 camera out the window for monitoring my garage/motorcycle and my pc's only15ft away.



Yeah, I already have the ones from Monoprice:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 .. but haven't tried them yet (I still need to wire my house).


I like your idea of wiring multiple up to a PC and using software.. biggest issue is if you need night vision.


----------



## chitoko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/18757588
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already have the ones from Monoprice:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 .. but haven't tried them yet (I still need to wire my house).
> 
> 
> I like your idea of wiring multiple up to a PC and using software.. biggest issue is if you need night vision.



Ugh! how do I keep missing finding these items? Good to know monoprice has the usb baluns should I need some in the future. Thanks for the link!


And thanks for mentioning the night vision issue, something to consider.


Looks like yawcam only streams? If anyone has experience with it, please post. Also searching "webcam capturer" brought up some hits for possible budget programs, so it looks promising!


----------



## justinm0424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/18757588
> 
> 
> Yeah, I already have the ones from Monoprice:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 .. but haven't tried them yet (I still need to wire my house).
> 
> 
> I like your idea of wiring multiple up to a PC and using software.. biggest issue is if you need night vision.



I don't plan on night vision. I'll prob just use standard motion security lights infront of the house then the light will trigger the webcam's to record. Are webcams decent quality compared to standard security cams? I remember reading how to turn some digital cameras into a webcam, if they're 10MP cameras then they should be a lot better than other cams and if they also have batteries maybe it can be programmed to record from internal storage if usb becomes disconnected (someone cut power).


----------



## Docism

 Night Owl 8500 Network DVR Security System - 8 Channel, H.264, 500GB, 8 Cameras, iPhone Support. Just went on sale at Circuit City for $399.99 (after rebate).


----------



## auburnu008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docism* /forum/post/18762134
> 
> Night Owl 8500 Network DVR Security System - 8 Channel, H.264, 500GB, 8 Cameras, iPhone Support. Just went on sale at Circuit City for $399.99 (after rebate).



Don't forget the 12% bing cashback!


----------



## Docism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auburnu008* /forum/post/18764983
> 
> 
> Don't forget the 12% bing cashback!



What 12% is that what the asterisk was for?


BTW I just saw the exact same deal on TigerDirect but it was in very small print at the bottom _recertified_.


----------



## auburnu008

You have to sign up for a bing cashback account. Type in "hdtv" in bing and you will see at the top a tigerdirect and compusa banner ad. Click either ad and you will get 12% off through bing cash back. Your total would be $340. The asterisk means after the rebate.


----------



## Docism

The TigerDirect ad was for a "rectified" product, the Circuit City ad was for a new product, unless I missed something?


----------



## garyhgaryh

I have the panasonic BL-c210a. Great camera. Read my review on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R36D6XR...cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## justinm0424

bing cashback is ending soon...


----------



## Docism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garyhgaryh* /forum/post/18768907
> 
> 
> I have the panasonic BL-c210a. Great camera. Read my review on amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R36D6XR...cm_cr_rdp_perm



Does this camera record sound too? I was wondering how this stacks up against the TRENDnet Cameras ?


----------



## Docism

Well sadly I can recommend the Panasonic BL-C230A Network Camera is a good camera... for me to poop on!


----------



## garyhgaryh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docism* /forum/post/18769856
> 
> 
> Does this camera record sound too? I was wondering how this stacks up against the TRENDnet Cameras ?



Yes, it has sound and I believe it can also record sound..


----------



## Docism

I just ordered the Monoprice DVR also. You can download video to a USB thumb drive or burn it to a DVD. Ill try to post some video caps. Im also getting another battery backup and more cameras. Ive been getting catologues from Super|Circuits because I bought a couple of their products, they have a lot of tutorials and news about the latest technology. Because one of my neighbors are ****** bags I wont go into too much detail about my equipment but I see and hear everything now


----------



## falcon999

could i put the monoprice dvr upstairs and be able to control it and watch it downstairs in the bedroom?


I am setting up cameras on the periphery of the house and the electricians have already done all of the wiring but i'm trying to figure out where to put the dvr... i bought the 16 channel one..


i'm about 2-3 months away from moving into my house.


----------



## Angus.Young

We shall see if this works.. but here are two pics from two of my cameras



First one is a bosch 455 and second one is an american dynamics discovery minidome


----------



## bb80301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falcon999* /forum/post/18792440
> 
> 
> could i put the monoprice dvr upstairs and be able to control it and watch it downstairs in the bedroom?



2 potential ways to do what you want:

1) Have a windows computer in the bedroom, then use the remote software (either application or web-based) to control it via your network. You'll be able to control everything via the application controls.

2) Run the video output from the dvr to the bedroom via coax. If you want to control the dvr, you'll also need some sort of IR repeater (wireless or wired through the same coax). The dvr comes with an IR remote that will control everything.


BB


----------



## Docism

The advertisement at the top of the page http://www.gadspot.com/index.php has great prices too.


----------



## falcon999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bb80301* /forum/post/18792905
> 
> 
> 2 potential ways to do what you want:
> 
> 1) Have a windows computer in the bedroom, then use the remote software (either application or web-based) to control it via your network. You'll be able to control everything via the application controls.
> 
> 2) Run the video output from the dvr to the bedroom via coax. If you want to control the dvr, you'll also need some sort of IR repeater (wireless or wired through the same coax). The dvr comes with an IR remote that will control everything.
> 
> 
> BB



I do have some coax running down from upstairs but hmm I guess I need another cat 5 so I can do a ir repeaters as well.


I'm going to run a fios dvr, a revo running xbmc, a xbox 360, and I guess some sort of ir repeater going into the tv to control the output of the 16 channel dvr from mono price. And that's just in the bedroom


Little crazy


----------



## bb80301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falcon999* /forum/post/18800220
> 
> 
> I do have some coax running down from upstairs but hmm I guess I need another cat 5 so I can do a ir repeaters as well.



You can run an IR repeater through the same coax that you're using for the video. If you just want to view the security cameras in a split screen, you don't need the IR control. You only need it if you want to search the video archive, etc.


----------



## Docism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syner* /forum/post/18745511
> 
> 
> can anyone post the manual for monoprice



I requested a more thorough manual from MonoPrice and they sent me _this Manual_ for the 4ch DVR.


----------



## falcon999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bb80301* /forum/post/18801963
> 
> 
> You can run an IR repeater through the same coax that you're using for the video. If you just want to view the security cameras in a split screen, you don't need the IR control. You only need it if you want to search the video archive, etc.



well with so many cameras i really want to have some sort of control so that i can switch from one camera view to multi camera view easily, even though the screen is a 60, still you put 12 cameras on there and they are going to be pretty small...


I didn't think i could run the ir repeater up through the coax, lemme google that, i have no idea how that might be done...


----------



## shamus

Any more suggestions for an all in one box solution? Q-see, Defender, Night Owl, etc??? Thanks!


----------



## Docism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falcon999* /forum/post/18802241
> 
> 
> well with so many cameras i really want to have some sort of control so that i can switch from one camera view to multi camera view easily, even though the screen is a 60, still you put 12 cameras on there and they are going to be pretty small...
> 
> 
> I didn't think i could run the ir repeater up through the coax, lemme google that, i have no idea how that might be done...



falcon999, did you ever resolve your problem?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/19188046
> 
> 
> Any more suggestions for an all in one box solution? Q-see, Defender, Night Owl, etc??? Thanks!



shamus, I would try Costco and Costco on line. They have an exceptional return policy.


----------



## shamus

Thanks... I'd love to get one positive review on one of these before I even bothered.


----------



## shamus

anybody?


----------



## asq19

For those using the Monoprice DVR, are you using the product ID 6655 or 6656? They seem to have exact descriptions but one is $70 more. The 6659 is the one with the DVD burner. Drives me nuts how sometimes they post multiple products with the same description. I tried tech support chat on another product that had that occurrence, and their response was...."I'm not sure. I'm guessing the V2 has more support." They're prices are always GREAT, but their support is pretty dismal.


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexsquared* /forum/post/19200527
> 
> 
> For those using the Monoprice DVR, are you using the product ID 6655 or 6656? They seem to have exact descriptions but one is $70 more. The 6659 is the one with the DVD burner. Drives me nuts how sometimes they post multiple products with the same description. I tried tech support chat on another product that had that occurrence, and their response was...."I'm not sure. I'm guessing the V2 has more support." They're prices are always GREAT, but their support is pretty dismal.



If you're on Facebook, their fan page has decent responsiveness to user questions as well. It's surprising to me that the online chat rep didn't have the answer, though. I would get the cheaper one - not sure why anyone would need a DVD burner for home purposes.


----------



## bb80301

I have model 6655. I asked the same question before I purchased and found that all 3 of the 4 channel units are the same, except for how DVD-R is supported:

6655: Only supports external DVD-R

6656: Supports internal DVD-R, but does not include it

6659: Includes internal DVD-R


Hope this helps

BB


----------



## hp1223

I brought Monoprice 4 channel DVR. I have register with DDNS-DVR.com but having hard time to setup my D-Link Router for Remote Access. Did any one have step by step Instructions?? Thanks


----------



## BBT MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hp1223* /forum/post/19311313
> 
> 
> I brought Monoprice 4 channel DVR. I have register with DDNS-DVR.com but having hard time to setup my D-Link Router for Remote Access. Did any one have step by step Instructions?? Thanks



I can walk you through this its tricky and requires port forwarding in the router or firewall.


And proper Active x add on along with adjusting IE security settings but once up and running its bullet proof.


Tell me how far into the setup you are.


This also goes for anyone trying to remotely access this dvr, The manual is poorly written I have a good amount of time invested in setting this up and i have it nailed down anyone with questions feel free to ask.


Mike


----------



## hp1223

Thanks Mike. I have a D-Link DIR-615 Router. I set up DVR with proper DDNS name with proper ID and password. When I ping my xxx.ddns-dvr.com it does responds. I am stuck with the Router and dont know how to port forward. I have a laptop you can access remotely through Gotomypc. I can hook up my DVR and I can give you user name and password for gotomypc? Please let me know?


----------



## shamus

any reviews of the monoprice dvr from any users here? Especially smartphone access?


----------



## iahsatcs

Bump


----------



## sstainback

I Just received the MonoPrice 4 channel DVR and a single 60 LED Camera.

It came with a quick start, but no manual. I Cannot access what appears to be on the Network Install disk.


Two questions....

Can you set it to only record on motion or is it always recording and the only difference motion makes is the resolution?

Second

Can you block off a portion of the screen to not watch for motion in? I have a tree next to my driveway and the blowing branches constantly sets off the motion detection.


So far the picture is amazing and the night vision with this many LEDs is great. I'll post pics when I can.


Thanks


----------



## AceCannon

Great I'd love to hear some feedback on the Monoprice DVR. You got the camera from them as well? Which model?


----------



## falcon999

well i got everything working in my house..


1. those bullet cameras from monoprice look amazing in low light and sunlight, awesome

2. those vandel proof dome cameras, not so good, i'm still working on focus issues.


3. i have split the video 4 times and no degradation so that's nice, i'm actually going to run it to 8 runs in the house and it should be ok without a signal booster at least it looks good.


4. i haven't run a ir repeater for controlling the dvr up there yet, because i just set it on 4 and then switching, and that works fine...

5. you can't disable showing black areas for the cameras that i am not running, ie i have 12 cameras but a 16 channel dvr so i see 4 blank screens when it is switching though the loop.


6. the playback is bad, i have to go up to the unit and login and it's difficult to get it to work,


7. no ipad/iphone/ browser integration you have to run a dedicated windows program to view remotely and it won't run on my mac in emulation mode, it needs to be on a dedicated windows box.


.


all cameras were the most expensive one on the bullet with ir, and the vandal proof with leds.


----------



## jmcorona

Were you looking for an indoor or an outdoor network camera. Check out these network cameras they definitely have a ton of features without breaking the budget. There is also a free app to stream all of them to your iOS devices and they all work with most automation systems.
 6531 1.3 Megapixel Indoor Dome IP Camera with IR 
 6524 1.3 Megapixel Flush Mount IP Camera 
 6522 2 Megapixel Vandal Proof Outdoor Bullet IP Camera 
 6521 2 Megapixel Vandal Proof Outdoor Dome IP Camera


----------



## Jeremy Klien

using a HomeMonitor camera, an online account and free apps for iPhone, iPadand Android handsets, keeping you in touch with what matters most no matter where you maybe. Just connect the camera, create an account and you’re away! Absolutely no technical know-how or fiddling with your router settings is required, you don’t even need a computer to set it up – it’s just a quick and simple way to watch whatever you want.


----------

